# MUST pray for the CF/LHCF - Stand on the Wall



## Avyn (Aug 14, 2009)

I am seeing a lot of negative conversations being had about the CF.  Some people are so offended with goings on that they are considering not renewing their memberships.

There are spirits of offense, strife, witchcraft (mindsets that exalt themselves against the knowledge of Christ - not directed at any individuals), and division at work and we have to pray to bind of the plan of the enemy to destroy the witness and ministry of the CF.  We need God to restore unity and love - fertilizer that ensures the growth of the Body of Christ/Kingdom.

Instead of avoiding the forum, we need to rally together in prayer.  Lately I have also noticed an overall negative tone on the site as a whole, not just the CF.  LHCF has beed a tremendous source of encouragement, empowerment, and information and I just don't want this site's reputation to be tarnished in any way.  You guys know how a bad word will spread like wildfire on the internet.  I also don't want these spirits to take root here.

Pray and/or write your prayers for LHCF in this forum.

*For those who don't know what to say, just a simple prayer of: "I plead the blood of Jesus over LHCF and the CF in Jesus' Name" can route the devil.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2009)

The devil is a liar and there is no truth in him.   

Father, I ask that you control who leaves or stays.  Only you.  That only your Holy Spirit shall remain and whosoever will, shall come in and be blessed of you and that your will shall be done in this ENTIRE forum, not just the Christianity section, but this Forum in its entirety.  

For in this place, you shall dwell forever more for thou art the Lord and there is none other, forevermore.  

All power, All Honour, All Glory is unto you.   Jesus is Lord and in our hearts forever.   Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Jenibo (Aug 14, 2009)

Father i come to  you right now thanking you for LCHF and all of its members. Thank you for the CF and all who post here to encourage and uplift those in need. I come against anything right now that seeks to destroy the CF and render it useless in building YOUR Kingdom in Your name Jesus, and I ask that you please forgive us for our participation in things that weaken our testimony on this site. In Jesus name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2009)

Father, I thank you for the prayers that have and continue to cover LHCF and the CF.  You said in your word that if two of you shall agree as touching anything, IT'S DONE! God, we agree and we thank you that spirits of offense, strife, witchcraft and division are bound, in the name of Jesus. I loose peace, encouragement, sisterhood, deliverance and revelation in the name of Jesus.

I thank you Father that no weapon formed against CF and LHCF shall prosper.  I plead the blood of Jesus over CF and thank you for the victory and praise you in advance.

In the name of Jesus, amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 14, 2009)

Father I thank you for what you are doing in the CF. I ask that you continue to strengthen your people to continue to speak truth and not be moved. We are to be steadfast unmovable always abounding in your work Lord. Christ told us in the word that the world would hate us because it first hated Him.  Father continue to have your way in the CF. Let your Holy Spirit have free course. Let lives continue to be touched and changed for your glory. We love you Father and we praise your name. We know that we have victory in Christ Jesus. To God be all the glory and the honor. In your Son Jesus Name. Amen


----------



## HERMOM (Aug 14, 2009)

MY GOD  MY LORD MY FATHER - YOU ARE LOVE AND OUT OF YOUR LOVE YOU CREATED EACH AND EVERYONE OF US. YOU ALSO CREATED THIS FORUM FOR US YOUR CHILDREN TO ENJOY EACH OTHER. THANK YOU THAT YOU ARE IN CONTROL OF THIS FORUM AND ALL WHO SHARE IN IT. THANK YOU THAT YOU WILL CONTINUE TO BE GLORIFIED AND EXALTED BY US ALL. YOU ARE THE ONLY WISE GOD AND EVER TO BE PRAISED - AMEN


----------



## Avyn (Aug 15, 2009)

Father, I decree that all forms of darkness that have been assigned against the CF and LHCF are tormented by the blood and the word, bound, and cast into dry places. i speak a blood covering and that the angelic hosts assigned to this portion of the etherways to be strengthened and at watch.  i decree that your word will manifest on this site. that every thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of christ will be brought to a place of worship to your Son Jesus.  I bring every thought (written or not) captive to the obedience of Jesus Christ. 

i decree that the satanic portals and doors that have been opened to usher in spirits of witchcraft, division, strife, sedition, offense, cunning craftiness, and any other forms of darkness are closed now and covered in the blood and name of Jesus.

i decree that the spirits of unity, encouragement, peace, goodness, and love be released and abound here.  i decree that the spirit  and well-spring of life be established and flow freely here.  i decree that the spirits and ministers of Heaven and the human servants you have placed here will not be lacking in wisdom, truth, power, and sound minds in order to minister and be ministered to here.

i decree that this site and all of its forums shall not cease to make constant and fruitful progress in fulfilling its God-ordained mission to women. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 15, 2009)

Does CF = Christian Forum?  As for folk not renewing......there are more people where they came from and other places that will join.


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 15, 2009)

NAME IT and CLAIM IT, BELIEVE IT and RECEIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
It's a POWERFUL PRAYER! When you are DOWN to nothing ... God is UP to something'

Father, in the Name of Jesus, bless me even while I'm reading this prayer and bless the one that sent this to me in a special way. Open doors in our lives today, Save and set free!
Give us a double portion of your Spirit as we take back everything that the devil has stolen: 
****Emotional Health 
****Physical Health
****Finances 
****Relationships
****Children
****Jobs
****Homes
****Marriages

I cancel every plot, plan and scheme the enemy has devised Against us in the NAME OF JESUS. And I declare:
NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST US WILL PROSPER. I speak LIFE into every dead situation. And, I thank you that nothing is over until YOU say it's over! Speak prophetically into our lives and to our situations:
**our Households are blessed;
** our health is blessed;
** our marriages are blessed;
** our finances are blessed;
** our relationships are blessed;
** our businesses are blessed;
** our jobs are blessed;
** our children are blessed;
** our grandchildren are blessed;
** our parents are blessed;
** our siblings are blessed;
** our ministries are blessed;
** our decisions are blessed;
** our friends are blessed.
** Mortgages are paid and debts canceled; our hearts' desires are on the way; According to YOUR perfect will and plan for our lives.

GOD - YOU SAID YOU'D NEVER LEAVE US OR FORSAKE US! IN JESUS' NAME! AMEN!

Say this prayer, and then send it to EVERYBODY YOU KNOW.Within hours countless people will have prayed for you, and you will have caused a multitude of people to pray to God for each other 'Safety is not the absence of danger, but is the presence of God. 

A kid asked Jesus... how much do u love me? Jesus replied, 'I love! you this much.' and he stretched his arms to the cross and died for us.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2009)

firecracker said:


> Does CF = Christian Forum? As for folk not renewing......there are more people where they came from and other places that will join.


  "Here or 'There', you'll always be in my heart...


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, dub,

The prayer of the Righteous availeth much.  And I stand in agreement with you on your prayer.

Stand fast in his Word and keep your spiritual eyes and ears open, too. Allow me to testify about this site, because I believe God's hand is on this site:

I joined LHCF back in 2002.  When I joined, the ambiance was (and still is) that of encouragement, education and fun. There has always been dissenters, but the mods have always done a great job keeping the peace and disrupting discord. One thing I noticed since 2002 is that disrespect for others has NEVER been tolerated on this site and has always been enforced. This site is blessed because it has a purpose, and anything that has purpose in life will always be a blessing to others.

I didn't "leave" the forum, I just stopped posting as life happened.  And even when I was "gone", I'd always referred this site to people in other non-hair forums.  In real life, I'd always told women who struggled with their hair issues about LHCF, where I believe it is THE hair source for women of color. There is no disputing the value of this site.

No, sister, this site isn't in any danger. It's standing on a Rock.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes we allow our own preferences to rule our hearts, actions and interpretations which sometimes overcloud the truth, grace and love we should mirror from Christ.  I thank three very lovely and kind ladies who put things into a perspective that was unexpected.  One of them said that this was not just an internet place but was flesh and blood.  So true, as I had received much spiritual help in this journey.  Another said she hoped that those who might have been spiritually hurt would return.  I also thank these very wise words for my heart was extremely heavy and absolutely broken, bleeding from these wounds, and I missed the fellowship in the group, all members of the group.  I have released my anger toward the misjudgments and I know in my heart's heart that it came from a place of wanting to protect and defend.  But we do not fight family.

I believe we need to remember who our Messiah is - He is not any of us.  Only He is Messiah.  The body of Christ is vast and encompasses a variety of cultures and appearances, experiences and expressions because we are individuals.  Yes, His word is true but as diverse christians, we're not on the same page even.  We won't be until all humanity is brought together, under One G-d, at the appointed time.  We are different parts of the body...all necessary to the whole.

We're not all the same church but we do have One Messiah, our promised one who will return triumphantly.  But those who belong to Him, *He* knows...and I do know that He knows I am His.  And I do know there are many here who belong to Him and for those who do not, I love them all the same, as He would for they are all my sisters.  I am not to judge.

In Mass today, father has something very wonderful to say of the non-catholic kids who were part of a Steubenville experience at St. Alexis parish summer program and was something we can extend to ourselves here.  I am so thankful to have gone to this late Mass.  He was incredibly respectful and remindful of their human dignity and encouraged them to receive a blessing during communion, to come forward with arms crossed signifying the blessing rather than receiving the eucharist, reserved for catholic only.  It was gentle, loving  instruction, seeking to keep harmony in this greater body of Christ, while acknowledging they were not to receive communion as they are not in full communion with the Church.  He said that we all have Christ, whether we are there or here, catholic or protestant.  That can be a very important and kindly reminder here that, even if we personally do not agree in theologies, the basic tenets of the faith are there and we can and should love and respect each other.  In the christian or non-christian, we can always find Christ and what this great Rabbi stood for and taught.  We must see Him in every single person.,..we must see G-d in every single person.

I hope and pray we regain this humility and wisdom and insight.  We are sisters, whether we come from different experiences or not. When G-d calls His children, He means everyone.  An obedient child differs in his behavior...but even wayward children belong to the same parent.  And our parent will issue the just rewards and punishments at the appropriate time for those who knew Him and for those who didn't.  And we will marvel at who G-d saves.   G-d calls all humanity to Himself.  

I hope we can remember this and respect each other for it's true  the world is looking on...christian or not.  And I certainly believe that we are wise enough to tap into that love of G-d which is enough to embrace everyone,  catholic, orthodox, pentecostal, evangelical, baptist, non-denominational  etc.  We should remember who our Redeemer is.  Christ have mercy, L-rd have mercy.


----------



## beverly (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you for all the prayer warriors on the Christian Forum. Let us continue to walk in the Lord's power. We are vessels full of power.. Jesus will never see his righteous forsaken nor will his seed beg for bread.

Ladies -we will be fine, and I stand on God's authority and his word.  Jesus came for the least, left out, and forgotten. So those who are having a hard time right now, and choose to take it out on this forum, all we shall do is pray for them. As our father in heaven forgives us, so shall we forgive them - because that is who died for, we are all sinners, and we crucify the flesh daily. If we continue to give God his praise and glory, all we will continue to see is overflow and blessings in our life. The older I become the more my treasures are not in material or earthly (financial ) blessings, but in the quality of life I have while I am here with my family, friends, and loved one. The purpose of the forum is to empower, enrich, an and be a source of encouragement, and we will not stray from our purpose and those of us who stand on God's word will continue to experience blessings of encouragement and empowerment from this forum .

God is an awesome God, and worthy of all praise, and we will not let distractions of the adversary worry us. Jesus Christ has not given us a spirit of fear or worry, but only one  of power, love and a sound mind. Praise God from who all blessings flow! He is our provider, our father, our Master, and he shall keep us during the time. Be still, and know that he is God.


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 25, 2009)

After reading some of the posts this week I feel the need to bump this thread and add my prayer...

Father I thank you for the encouragement this forum has brought to my life and others.  I thank you for giving us a place to fellowship amongst believers in you.  I thank you that despite the many denominations here, we all agree that you are real and you are the ruler of all things.  Father, it is human nature that we will disagree but you are above human nature.  You control what we say and do.  I ask you that you bind the spirit of judgment amongst us knowing that you are the ultimate Judge.  I pray that we speak to each other with a spirit of kindness, love and understanding and although we may not agree with everything that is being said we should respect others as we want to be respected.  I believe that you created this forum as a resource for serving you.  Many of us here are Christians but we are aware that our forum is visited by those who wish to know you as well as those seeking to destroy you.  I pray that this site NEVER becomes a tool for those with Satan's work at heart.  You are more powerful than that and with your grace we are more powerful than that.  I thank you again for this beautiful place of worship and I thank you for letting it continue in your name.  Amen.


----------



## kayte (Sep 25, 2009)

> The prayer of the Righteous availeth much.  And I stand in agreement with you on your prayer.
> 
> Stand fast in his Word and keep your spiritual eyes and ears open, too. Allow me to testify about this site, because I believe God's hand is on this site:
> 
> ...



co-signing with this......

and this 


> Thank you for all the prayer warriors on the Christian Forum. Let us continue to walk in the Lord's power. We are vessels full of power.. Jesus will never see his righteous forsaken nor will his seed beg for bread.
> 
> Ladies -we will be fine, and I stand on God's authority and his word. Jesus came for the least, left out, and forgotten.



and this


> As for folk not renewing......there are more people where they came from and other places that will join.




Jesus said in the world the world there will be tribulation in
this not only a fact of Christian life.... it is a fact anyone of any one walking
in any religion....




> After reading some of the posts this week I feel the need to bump this thread and add my prayer...



what will be your focus? how others post or don't post? 

instead of the POWER and LOVE OF your ALMIGHTY GOD
Moses said there is... put before you... blessing or curse 
life or death.... 

what are you choosing to look at and share sister?
life or death
blessing or curse?.... 

Moses said choose life
Joshua said choose the Lord
Paul said...choose whatsoever is lovely is good is pure 
and Jesus THE BELOVED says

BE OF GOOD CHEER..FOR I HAVE OVERCOME THE WORLD
be of good cheer...sister!

and_ bless _those who post here..
encourage! ..not dis-courage or discour..age
we don't know how God works...and 

 ..at least they are HERE.. 
Praise God who ways are not our ways


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 25, 2009)

I know the devil doesnt want The Lords word to be spoken against him.I just joined 20 minutes ago and its because many of these post in the CF have helped me while I have been really depressed.Don't grow faint in doing good works.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> I know the devil doesnt want The Lords word to be spoken against him.I just joined 20 minutes ago and its because many of these post in the CF have helped me while I have been really depressed.Don't grow faint in doing good works.


 
Coco Diva...

:welcome3:   :welcome3:    :welcome3:  

_Be not weary in 'well-doing', for you shall reap, if you faint not.' _

_What shall we say to these things?  If God be for us, who dare be against us; for with God on our side, we cannot be denied... (Romans 8:28) pph. _

_ _


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 26, 2009)

Father, I thank you for speaking through the ladies in the Christian Forum. I pray that ONLY YOUR WILL continue to be done. All that exist on this board as a whole that is not pleasing in your sight, I ask that it be bound and removed. I plead the blood of Jesus over this forum and LHCF. In Jesus' name.
Amen


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome prayer... I stand in agreement.




delitefulmane said:


> Father, I thank you for speaking through the ladies in the Christian Forum. I pray that ONLY YOUR WILL continue to be done. All that exist on this board as a whole that is not pleasing in your sight, I ask that it be bound and removed. I plead the blood of Jesus over this forum and LHCF. In Jesus' name.
> Amen


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 27, 2009)

The problem really is arrogance... Arrogant Christians are always gonna be like oil and water to arrogant people (non-believers)... and the sin is the same. Most of us... and I... must pray against this sin...
I think that is the problem that most people have with people that frequent the CF... arrogance can make kind words but a whisper amongst a loud drum. Just wanted to add. 

I think if we all just ask the Lord to keep us *HUMBLE* then the negative connotation will just disappear... unfortunately, that is a lot to ask of many Christian people... Maybe we can start a new trend amongst us


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2009)

Shimmie said:


>


Shimmieeeeeeee!!! How are you my sister?  I have been thinking about you and I KNOW that God's Word will never come back void in your life!  As you continue to keep your focus fixed upon the Lord, He will continue to use you mightily in His Kingdom!

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!  For the Word of the Lord is sure!  The Word of the Lord is a light to your path....everywhere you place your feet YOU PROSPER IN IT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS!!!

As you continue to wear the armour that has been given to you, be reminded of the fact that the Lord is your rear-guard!  Hallelujah!  Thank you Jesus!

Love you, sis and May God continue to bless you in all that you do!

N&W


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2009)

Happy Sunday ladies.  Praying for LHCF and all the wonderful ladies that post here.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmieeeeeeee!!! How are you my sister?  I have been thinking about you and I KNOW that God's Word will never come back void in your life!  As you continue to keep your focus fixed upon the Lord, He will continue to use you mightily in His Kingdom!
> 
> Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!  For the Word of the Lord is sure!  The Word of the Lord is a light to your path....everywhere you place your feet YOU PROSPER IN IT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS!!!
> 
> ...



As he is for all of us!!!  Thank God for his armor! Thank God for the blood he shed for us all! Thank God for His unconditional love!!!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## aribell (Sep 27, 2009)

Above all else, we are called to love one another.  And the Lord tells us that they will know that we are Christians by our love.  And love isn't just in kind words, but is also characterized as not being "easily offended."  We _will _sin against one another here, that is a given.  But that does not condemn this place, for God has forgiven us, and we are to forgive one another and extend grace toward one another, just as God daily sees the way we err against Him and still extends grace toward us and still embraces us in relationship.  

_This_ is what separates Christians from the world, this love, that like Christ, in the midst of all insults, torments, betrayals, offenses, spread His arms wide to embrace us.

Where in the world, hurt and offense leads to division, to strife, here, we have the power to overcome.

_Father, please give us that overabundant love for one another, that even where we are hurt, offended, saddened, confused, angered by another, we might still reach out in love, still seek unity in love, and grow with one another in peace.  In Christ's name, amen._ 


I have no worries about the CF, God has and is using it just as it is, and He will continue to do just that.


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2009)

Happy Sunday to you, too, Yodie!






yodie said:


> Happy Sunday ladies. Praying for LHCF and all the wonderful ladies that post here.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmieeeeeeee!!! How are you my sister? I have been thinking about you and I KNOW that God's Word will never come back void in your life! As you continue to keep your focus fixed upon the Lord, He will continue to use you mightily in His Kingdom!
> 
> Hallelujah, thank you Jesus! For the Word of the Lord is sure! The Word of the Lord is a light to your path....everywhere you place your feet YOU PROSPER IN IT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS!!!
> 
> ...


 
His Name is 'Jesus'...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lord, thank you.  Thank you for being an awesome and loving God.  Thank you for your grace.  Thank you for the Ladies of LHCF and the CF for they have been such a blessing to my life and my spirit.  I ask you to watch over all of us.  I ask that you spend your spirit to us as we post so that only your name is exalted and not our own.  I ask that you bind the spirit of negativity that has been sweeping through and replace it with the spirit of love and kindness that we know through your Son Jesus Christ.  I ask that you help us continue to build this community of Christians as you have deemed in the great commission so others can come to know you as we have.  I ask that you speak to our hearts and put the spirit before the flesh so that we can continue to minister to one another and grow in your word and in our  personal relationship with you.  Thank you God for all you have given us.  I ask these things in Jesus name. Amen, Amen, Amen.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 28, 2009)

That was beautiful vonnie ^^^


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm reminded of a post in the off-topic about a lady whose online friend passed away.  This is someone she had previous  classes with and kept up with her on FB.  Someone made a crass remark to her about mourning for an online person so she came to ask us our opinion.  We're all flesh and blood and we communicate much in the same way one communicates on the phone or even in person.  If we could keep this in mind.  We all have feelings and sometimes you just need a little lift upwards.  So, no matter what stage we are in this spiritual life, I hope that we can develop  the kind of poverty exercised by Mother Teresa...that of humility and respect...never putting ourselves higher than another and realizing that we're communicating with live human beings on here.


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> what will be your focus? how others post or don't post?
> 
> instead of the POWER and LOVE OF your ALMIGHTY GOD
> Moses said there is... put before you... blessing or curse
> ...



I think you misunderstood my post.  I was referring to some of the arguing that was going on last week.  I was not attacking the encouraging posts that I read on here nor saying that I wasn't happy that believers and non-believers were posting here.  I wasn't discouraging anyone.  I was just praying that we continue to post in a loving manner and that we're mindful of each other's feelings.  I'm not sure how you derived the above from my prayer but I assure you it was not posted with a negative spirit.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm starting a new thread a little later.   It's needed.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

There's nothing but terrible misunderstandings, false perceptions and unwarranted accusations in a thread meant for God's blessings on the forum. We can do better...

God bless!


Shimmie said:


> I'm starting a new thread a little later. It's needed. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2009)

Laela said:


> There's nothing but terrible misunderstandings, false perceptions and unwarranted accusations in a thread meant for God's blessings on the forum. We can do better...
> 
> God bless!


 
Yes we can...  This thread was not created to be a continuation of the 'issues', but to bring peace to them, or a least each other.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. I was referring to some of the arguing that was going on last week. I was not attacking the encouraging posts that I read on here nor saying that I wasn't happy that believers and non-believers were posting here. I wasn't discouraging anyone. I was just praying that we continue to post in a loving manner and that we're mindful of each other's feelings. I'm not sure how you derived the above from my prayer but I assure you it was not posted with a negative spirit.


Your prayer was  beautiful... :Rose:


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 29, 2009)

Shimmie said:


>



I want peace as well.


----------



## Laela (Sep 29, 2009)

*Matthew 13:3*

3  Then he told them many things in parables, saying: "A farmer went out 
to sow his seed.

4  As he was scattering the seed, some fell along the path, and the birds 
came and ate it up.

5  Some fell on rocky places, where it did not have much soil. It sprang up 
quickly, because the soil was shallow.

6  But when the sun came up, the plants were scorched, and they withered 
because they had no root.

7  Other seed fell among thorns, which grew up and choked the plants.

8  Still other seed fell on good soil, where it produced a crop--a hundred, 
sixty or thirty times what was sown.

9  He who has ears, let him hear."

18  "Listen then to what the parable of the sower means:

19  When anyone hears the message about the kingdom and does not understand 
it, the evil one comes and snatches away what was sown in his heart. This 
is the seed sown along the path.

20  The one who received the seed that fell on rocky places is the man who 
hears the word and at once receives it with joy.

21  But since he has no root, he lasts only a short time. When trouble or 
persecution comes because of the word, he quickly falls away.

22  The one who received the seed that fell among the thorns is the man who 
hears the word, but the worries of this life and the deceitfulness of 
wealth choke it, making it unfruitful.

23  But the one who received the seed that fell on good soil is the man who 
hears the word and understands it. He produces a crop, yielding a hundred, 
sixty or thirty times what was sown."

24  Jesus told them another parable: "The kingdom of heaven is like a man 
who sowed good seed in his field.

25  But while everyone was sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among 
the wheat, and went away.

26  When the wheat sprouted and formed heads, then the weeds also appeared.

27  "The owner's servants came to him and said, 'Sir, didn't you sow good 
seed in your field? Where then did the weeds come from?'

28  "'An enemy did this,' he replied. "The servants asked him, 'Do you want 
us to go and pull them up?'

29  "'No,' he answered, 'because while you are pulling the weeds, you may 
root up the wheat with them.

30  Let both grow together until the harvest. At that time I will tell the 
harvesters: First collect the weeds and tie them in bundles to be burned; 
then gather the wheat and bring it into my barn.'"


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2009)

Laela said:


> *Matthew 13:3*
> 
> 3 Then he told them many things in parables, saying: "A farmer went out
> to sow his seed.
> ...


 
Verse 29 --- This word is very tender.   God gives every seed a fair chance at life.  :Rose:


----------



## Avyn (Sep 29, 2009)

thanx for all the prayers andpositive affirmations.  i know that the site isn't going anywhere, i think its getting more exposure and growing daily.  i was just concerned about the way the CF thus Christians are being perceived with all of the negativity going on in here ( as seen through negative blogs and posts in other forums).  i also noticed that at the same time there was a lot of negativity going on in other threads.  in any case, prayer for peace is always in order and i hope that this forum can be a place where anyone, from any faith can feel comfortable posting and be greeted with the love characteristic of TRUE CHRISTIANS.  i think people should know that when they need it, they can come and not be judged, but be prayed for, and that disputes can be handled decently and tastefully (using pms and such if needed, etc.).  

love you guys!!!


----------



## momi (Sep 30, 2009)

jdub said:


> I am seeing a lot of negative conversations being had about the CF. Some people are so offended with goings on that they are considering not renewing their memberships.
> 
> There are spirits of offense, strife, witchcraft (mindsets that exalt themselves against the knowledge of Christ - not directed at any individuals), and division at work and we have to pray to bind of the plan of the enemy to destroy the witness and ministry of the CF. We need God to restore unity and love - fertilizer that ensures the growth of the Body of Christ/Kingdom.
> 
> ...


 

I am not sure why... but this entire thread has truly concerned me.  How concerned should we be with unity and love?  It is troublesome to me when I hear Christians worry about being tolerant and offensive?  The word of God and the cross is an offense to those who dont believe.

_Behold, I lay in Zion a stumbling stone and rock of offense,
_ _And_ _whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.”_[p]

Over the past year I have truly enjoyed and benefited greatly from the CF.  It has served as a sharpening tool for me personally and I appreciate it.  I have been convicted and challanged in my walk with The Lord - the ladies here have a tremendous amout of wisdom to share here and I would shutter at the thought of it becoming some type of mealy-mouth, weak, afraid to share the truth of the gospel without worrying about offense forum.  

I have prayed about this and asked God to search my heart, and reveal to me where I am wrong on this.


----------



## Avyn (Oct 1, 2009)

momi said:


> I am not sure why... but this entire thread has truly concerned me. How concerned should we be with unity and love? It is troublesome to me when I hear Christians worry about being tolerant and offensive? The word of God and the cross is an offense to those who dont believe.
> 
> _Behold, I lay in Zion a stumbling stone and rock of offense,_
> _And_ _whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.”_[p]
> ...


 
John 13:34-35
*34* A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another; as I have loved you, that you also love one another. *35* *By this all will know that you are My disciples, if you have love for one another.”*

I Cor. 13
*1* Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become sounding brass or a clanging cymbal. *2* And though I have _the gift of_ prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. *3* And though I bestow all my goods to feed _the poor,_ and though I give my body to be burned,[a] but have not love, it profits me nothing.
*4* Love suffers long _and_ is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; *5* does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; *6* does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; *7* bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. 
*8* Love never fails. But whether _there are_ prophecies, they will fail; whether _there are_ tongues, they will cease; whether _there is_ knowledge, it will vanish away. *9* For we know in part and we prophesy in part. *10* But when that which is perfect has come, then that which is in part will be done away. 
*11* When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. *12* For now we see in a mirror, dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known. 
*13* And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; *but the greatest of these is love.*

* i think that non-Christians should be able to feel comfortable asking questions of the knowledgeable ladies in the CF without fear of being judged or shot down.  i think that people curious about our faith should meet with Jesus and all of the love, wisdom, and knowledge that his life and death passed on to us.  from some of the blogs and posts i'd been reading at the time of the original post, there were examples of this not happening.*

* but, in any case, i think that prayer for the CF and LHCF as a whole is always in order, and a request for prayer should in no way be cause for concern.*


----------



## Avyn (Oct 1, 2009)

Also, unity and love are (should be) foundations of our faith. If people come in the CF and see discord and strife what will their opinion of our faith be.  Thats like going to a beautician with totally jacked hair, a financial planner who can't manage her money, etc.

Philippians 2
Unity Through Humility
 1 Therefore if there is any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any affection and mercy, 2 *fulfill my joy by being like-minded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.* 3 Let nothing be done through selfish ambition or conceit, but in lowliness of mind let each esteem others better than himself. 4 *Let each of you look out not only for his own interests, but also for the interests of others.*

Ephesians 4
13 *till we all come to the unity of the faith *and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to a perfect man, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ; 14 that we should no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting, 15 *but, speaking the truth in love*, may grow up in all things into Him who is the head—Christ— 16 from whom the whole body, *joined and knit together by what every joint supplies, according to the effective working by which every part does its share, causes growth of the body* *for the edifying of itself in love*.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

momi said:


> I am not sure why... but this entire thread has truly concerned me. *How concerned should we be with unity and love?* It is troublesome to me when I hear Christians worry about being tolerant and offensive? The word of God and the cross is an offense to those who dont believe.
> 
> _Behold, I lay in Zion a stumbling stone and rock of offense,_
> _And_ _whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.”_[p]
> ...


 
Didn't God say Love thy neighbor???
Nobody wants anyone not to say the truth... its how you say it, and how you post "prayers" and "scriptures" etc... People say slickness everywhere. It wouldn't come up if it didn't happen... And when you I don't mean "you" that was a general you... 
But having a God-righteous attitude is very different from having a self-righteous attitude... *And people, believers and non-believers alike can tell the difference.*
Speak the truth in Love is what my mom always says. And we should adopt that when witnessing and conversing with each other. I think this forum is a great sharpening tool, but people make mistakes too. We aren't God himself and there is nothing wrong with asking Him to keep us humble.


----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2009)

jdub said:


> Also, unity and love are (should be) foundations of our faith. If people come in the CF and see discord and strife what will their opinion of our faith be. Thats like going to a beautician with totally jacked hair, a financial planner who can't manage her money, etc.
> 
> Philippians 2
> Unity Through Humility
> ...


 
Thanks for your response... personally I havent noticed any discord or strife.  However I completely agree that non believers and believers alike should feel free to ask questions and share opinions without being made fun of.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, that is not the climate here on a daily basis.  It leaves me with the impressions that one has to dumb-down in order to be considered holy.  Many questions about issues that might be new and unknown or unexplored by others are often met with hostility and name-calling via "slapping the gospel on it."  It's a sugar coat to something putrid underneath.  But it's actually misunderstanding...like in a witch trial.  All these "spirits" and whatever that are constantly being rebuked here don't truly exist, IMHO.  Obviously, there is good and bad in the world and we're supposed to be vigilant and work towards the good.  But our focus is G-d, not on each and every little 'demon' that happens along.  I'm beginning to think there is some type of syncretistic practice of African traditionalism alongside christian practices here. Focus on Jesus...not the devil.  That has become a trite and worn out response to things unknown.  It's better to say, "I don't know" rather than rebuke so-called devils you don't actually know exist in any given situation.  And perceiving this subjectively through one's soul is not a proper gauge...as if to say that if one person senses it and others don't, then the "others" are deceived.  We're all adults here.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL - I am not sure I knew LHCF had a Christian Forum.  I guess I need to get out of the hair forum more often.

Anyway, Hi Ladies.  I am always happy to see fellow believers on the net.  You never know who is lurking and reading, even when they do not respond.  As already mentioned, the word never comes back void.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

^^^^^^
Glad u said it gv... I think some of us are scared to believe that the sugar coat happens, that people are human, even the ones that seem the most "annointed" 
I question when ppl will be able to be honest with themselves... It will make everyones testimony a bit stronger, make this place a little warmer... I don't know why people wouldn't want that. I think God would  at that


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, Aspire...

I'm glad you visited the CF  ..and a hearty AMEN to the bolded.

God bless!


Aspire said:


> LOL - I am not sure I knew LHCF had a Christian Forum.  I guess I need to get out of the hair forum more often.
> 
> Anyway, Hi Ladies.  I am always happy to see fellow believers on the net.  You never know who is lurking and reading, even when they do not respond.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm just going to go ahead and say something, and it might be an unpopular opinion but I feel it needs to be said. 

Rather than dwelling on every single post that you believe to be a slight against you just ignore it. Why allow it to affect you? Everyone here should know their true heart, and if you don't Our Lord surely does. Insisting on seeing negativity where there really isn't any is creating unnecessary strife.

If somethings offends and hurts you don't create long drawn out battles I don't believe this is the place for it. If you must say something address it through pms and if it still isn't resolved then take comfort in knowing that you tried and leave it at that. 

I haven't been posting over here for a while, but I still lurk very often, and I don't see any sugar-coating or back-biting going on. So for those of you that believe there is a problem, I'm sorry that you feel that way but I just don't see it. Opinions are going to vary, and if you expect everyone to defer to you opinion all the time then you have a lot of growing up to do. 

Blessing and love to all of you


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> LOL - I am not sure I knew LHCF had a Christian Forum. I guess I need to get out of the hair forum more often.
> 
> Anyway, Hi Ladies. I am always happy to see fellow believers on the net. *You never know who is lurking and reading, even when they do not respond. As already mentioned, the word never comes back void*.


 
I have been saying this for a while now. Which in my heart is so important.



lamaravilla said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say something, and it might be an unpopular opinion but I feel it needs to be said.
> 
> Rather than dwelling on every single post that you believe to be a slight against you just ignore it. Why allow it to affect you? Everyone here should know their true heart, and if you don't Our Lord surely does. Insisting on seeing negativity where there really isn't any is creating unnecessary strife.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with your post.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I haven't been posting over here for a while, but I still lurk very often, and I don't see any sugar-coating or back-biting going on. So for those of you that believe there is a problem, I'm sorry that you feel that way but I just don't see it. Opinions are going to vary, *and if you expect everyone to defer to you opinion all the time t*hen you have a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> Blessing and love to all of you



I honestly do not see many people attempting to do the bolded.  There are fair and indepth discussions taking place here and the back and forth is a form of debate on the doctrinal issues.  To me, it's coming to know what the other person is about.  I'll just take it that you meant me, since  you're quoting some of the  words I used. 

If you don't see a problem, that's actually great and you can go peacefully on without hurt.  People here are not just online personalities, they are flesh and blood.  Calling people out indirectly but implying they are deceptive and influenced by evil is not good.  Talking of the larger world and popular culture?  I could understand.  But actual members here because, as you say, they do not share the same opinions?  That's not christian love.

You did say you don't post often over here.  Many of us are regular posters and are very involved and perhaps that's why you or others don't see the problem.   I'm not only talking about myself but about several (many more than a handful) people who have been absolutely insulted on this list indirectly through posts that are assumed above a person's spiritual radar.  They are not. 

What you said about opinions is exactly the point and I certainly agree with you.  I'd like to  add that no one should be "shut up" on the list because they do not have the same exact opinions as others and this should include denominational differences.   Unfortunately,  many do not seem to realize just how broad the christian community is in doctrine and traditions and in doing so, they often take it that someone isn't a valid and sincere christian when they don't speak the same lingo nor live the same as someone of another "faith/sect."  Rather than revel in the fact that we are so diverse and can learn from each other (even if we don't believe their side) and realize what great blessing this is...well, there are the accusations.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

Nail on the head...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

Its funny that the word feud was brought up... I don't see anything about a feud in this thread... I think its been very positive minus a few fleshy smileys  and I think its good that people had the opportunity to be honest and also pray for positive interaction between the members of this forum


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I honestly do not see many people attempting to do the bolded.  There are fair and indepth discussions taking place here and the back and forth is a form of debate on the doctrinal issues.  To me, it's coming to know what the other person is about.  I'll just take it that you meant me, since  you're quoting some of the  words I used.
> 
> If you don't see a problem, that's actually great and you can go peacefully on without hurt.  People here are not just online personalities, they are flesh and blood.  Calling people out indirectly but implying they are deceptive and influenced by evil is not good.  Talking of the larger world and popular culture?  I could understand.  But actual members here because, as you say, they do not share the same opinions?  That's not christian love.
> 
> ...



Like I said I don't post anymore, for fear of someone misinterpreting something I say as a direct insult to them. But I still lurk everyday and read almost every current thread. So I am well aware of the discussions and the direction that they take. Usually everything is fine until someone decides to say something completely out of place and out of order. I just don't understand what issue that you are so concerned with. Anything that has happened prior has been resolved and is in the past, so why does it keep being brought up? Why dwell on the past? 



music-bnatural-smile said:


> Its funny that the word feud was brought up... I don't see anything about a feud in this thread... I think its been very positive minus a few fleshy smileys  and I think its good that people had the opportunity to be honest and also pray for positive interaction between the members of this forum



Your post is the only one that mentions a feud.... so I'm confused erplexed


----------



## Avyn (Oct 1, 2009)

this thread is meant for people to post/affirm prayers and well wishes for lhcf.  prayer for the cf and lhcf is always in order.  i know that we are unified in our prayer and hope to be an encouragement and blessing toanyone visiting the cf and i know that it will continue sans this thread.

mods please close this thread. (is there an official way to submit this request?)


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

jdub said:


> mods please close this thread. (is there an official way to submit this request?)



Send a pm to a mod to request that it be locked.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say something, and it might be an unpopular opinion but I feel it needs to be said.
> 
> Rather than dwelling on every single post that you believe to be a slight against you just ignore it. Why allow it to affect you? Everyone here should know their true heart, and if you don't Our Lord surely does. Insisting on seeing negativity where there really isn't any is creating unnecessary strife.
> 
> ...


 
whoops should've just quoted... bolded was what i was talkin about


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> whoops should've just quoted... bolded was what i was talkin about



Well it is a battle, a battle of words, a she said, she said  issue, and it's completely unnecessary. But if it makes you happy ...


----------



## msa (Oct 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> So for those of you that believe there is a problem, I'm sorry that you feel that way but I just don't see it.



I agree with the gist of your post...but I think the issue lies with what I quoted. We all have different views of what the problem is. 

Many christians on this board think it's perfectly acceptable to call people evil spirits, demons, devils, possessed, and whatever else. Many christians on this board think it's appropriate to tell someone that they are not as good of a christian because of xyz. I see those things happening repeatedly, and not just to myself. The disrespect, name calling, underhanded insults, and condescending "I'll pray for you" attitude is rampant.

It would make more sense to address it in pm, except those doing the name calling and judging don't do it in pm, they do it on the open board. And it'd be easy not to dwell on it if it didn't keep happening over and over again.

Anyway, the CF definitely needs prayer. People can't come here and feel comfortable because the "real" christians keep running them away. And that accomplishes nothing in the end.


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure which bothers me more... 

People being offended by prayers against discord or 
The very thing we've been praying against is being manifested in this thread




adlock:


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree msa and I am publicly giving this to God... Some of us have voiced our concerns, our willingness to change, and even our gratitude, to no avail. In hindsight its really unfair of me to believe that just because some people are ready and willing to be open and transparent as sisters, that everyone will follow suit... To those that spoke reality and truth, GOD bless u, good ol crazy music heard u, and so did He... God knows the truth and has heard every last one of us. I just pray for those that have been hurt and misguided. I myself will continue to try and make a change and be as humble and open and honest as possible. Soli deo gloria.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 1, 2009)

msa said:


> I agree with the gist of your post...but I think the issue lies with what I quoted. We all have different views of what the problem is.
> 
> Many christians on this board think it's perfectly acceptable to call people evil spirits, demons, devils, possessed, and whatever else. Many christians on this board think it's appropriate to tell someone that they are not as good of a christian because of xyz. I see those things happening repeatedly, and not just to myself. The disrespect, name calling, underhanded insults, and condescending "I'll pray for you" attitude is rampant.
> 
> ...


 
ITA... With all what you just said.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I just don't understand what issue that you are so concerned with. Anything that has happened prior has been resolved and is in the past, so why does it keep being brought up? Why dwell on the past?





It's not just the past, it continues on.  The very issue I've mentioned several times without ambiguity whatsoever are calling people devils, deceivers, influenced by evil and implying they are possessed by devils with an agenda to hurt the body of Christ for being different.  This might be personality and/or religion.  It's simply not true in many a case here.  Ii myself have been on the receiving end of this in a very horrible exchange several months ago.

You might actually have missed those.  The sheer hurt and pain it generates from misunderstanding is not something to be covered under the carpet.  It's real, just as real as we are.  It's not dwelling on the past if it continues into the present.  I liken it to someone calling me a prostitute just because I wear pants and makeup by someone who's religion or sect prohibits it.  I know that I'm not.  So why would someone continually imply it when they know that I'm not but for their own subjective interpretation of scripture?  It's just that type of thing.  

This is spiritually harmful, not just against the targets, but against lurkers as well.  If it were me looking for a religion, simply by the negativity in the form of  witch hunts on here, I'd pass christianity up altogether.  This is why, to me, it's important to discuss this issue so it can be understood just how much hurt and pain it causes.  

One never knows where another is truly, spiritually.  Something like this could potentially drive away even a believer who is weak and struggling to find the very love and concern that christians purport to emulate from Christ.  We can all come to some kind of truce or understanding that we shouldn't do this to each other.  And this is one reason I often open up new topics that wouldn't normally be posted here simply because there are no other roman catholics speaking up.  I want people to know who we are just as other people make it known who they are.  Protestants are not the only believers.  And in these days, unity is desperately needed.   

I myself am interested in learning about other people, their faith, denominations and outlook on life.  And you are right to be concerned that we no give attention to the negativity and move to higher ground.  But I disagree on how we can develop this needed respect for one another.  People need to see christians as people who also encounter struggles and strife but the difference should lie in the way things are handled.  I don't think anyone should ever think that, just because they are christian, they are perfect and live no strife.  We must learn about each other without judgments IMHO because if applied incorrectly, they do a lot of spiritual damage to someone that Christ died for.  Words kill as equally as a stone.


----------



## yodie (Oct 1, 2009)

deleted post.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2009)

Laela said:


> I'm not sure which bothers me more...
> 
> People being offended by prayers against discord or
> 
> ...


 
The devil hates prayer and the power of it and will do anything to interrupt the flow of the Holy Spirit and the power it renders and the fruit of Life it bears.   

"..... where the word is sown; but when they have heard, *satan cometh immediately*, and taketh away the word that was sown in their hearts." 

Mark 4:15

There is definitely a 'spirit' that wants to take over and eliminate the power of God and render this Christian _ForHim _ineffective.   But ummmm, God has other plans and He WILL have His glory in here.  Yes He will!


----------



## pebbles (Oct 1, 2009)

jdub said:


> this thread is meant for people to post/affirm prayers and well wishes for lhcf. prayer for the cf and lhcf is always in order. i know that we are unified in our prayer and hope to be an encouragement and blessing toanyone visiting the cf and i know that it will continue sans this thread.
> 
> *mods please close this thread.* (is there an official way to submit this request?)


 
It's done.


----------

